
[Ask HN] How to use clojure functions in core.logic? - piotr-yuxuan
I have defined a plain Clojure function which has a specific logic inside. It outputs a mutated state given an initial state and some other arguments. Basically, we could say it is like:
(defn modifier [basic x y value] (assoc-in basic [x y] value))<p>I want core.logic to deal with it in order to find the correct parameters for this function to output the result I want. Do I have to rewrite it as defne or defnc? methinks it would be a burden &gt;&lt; so I&#x27;d like to find another way.<p>I have a gist with minimal working code sample here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;piotr-yuxuan&#x2F;fa0cfdc63a26b667c3f3<p>Will appreciate any help I would be given! :-) Thanks a lot in advance!
======
brudgers
I've found that Codereview on StackExchange is a good place to get feedback on
this sort of question:
[http://codereview.stackexchange.com/](http://codereview.stackexchange.com/)

~~~
piotr-yuxuan
Thanks a lot for your link :-)

------
piotr-yuxuan
Well, sorry for double-post, it suffices to project the variable ;-)

